# Pyramid of the Sun



## invisible (Dec 20, 2008)

I travelled to Mexico City a couple of weeks ago. It was a family trip more than anything else, so didn't get many chances to shoot. My brother and I did manage to convince my dad to drive us to Teotihuacán, an amazing archeological site just 50 km outside of the city. At 5:15 pm, after 3 hours of driving (thank you very much Mexico traffic!) we got to the place... only to find out that they didn't allow entrants after 5 pm (even if the website said it was open til 6). Somehow we convinced the guards to let us in, and were able to stay for a meager 45 minutes (the place requires at least 3-4 hours to visit).

The silver lining was that most visitors had already left, so it was easy to set up shoots.

Here's what I could come up with before the guards kicked us out.

*1. Pyramid of the Sun


2. Wanna go upstairs?


3. The token semi-abstract shot


4. The bike* (if it looks overprocessed it's because it is ... had to shoot against the sun and I don't have a filter &#8211; glad I was shooting RAW)*


5. Twilight*


More info about Teotihuacán here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## seth-trenda (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the one with the bike. That's pretty cool. I have been there a couple times myself. The next time you go make sure you go to the top! It'ss an amazing view! It is worth the 2 billion steps!  :0)


----------



## invisible (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, Seth. This was actually my second time there. I did try to go to the top the first time, but I gave up halfway through (I suffer from vertigo ).


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Dec 23, 2008)

I love the first one. Great set of pics, the bike is also a great rendition.


----------



## Mersad (Dec 23, 2008)

Great set. I like 4 the most (because of the background)! But all of them are good!


----------



## Dutchboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the location, love the pics. For #5 I would have put something closer in the foreground maybe...I have a soft spot for foreground!


----------



## jv17 (Dec 23, 2008)

that is a superb pic how i wish to go there


----------



## invisible (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I honestly thought this thread was going to go into oblivion unnoticed...


----------



## Kondro86 (Dec 23, 2008)

The bike is my favorite. nice shots


----------



## DReali (Dec 23, 2008)

Great shots....I'm oozing with envy. I am going to be party pooper though and say that the foreground in the bike photo looks over-processed but the sky is amazing . Did you use the shadow/highlight tool in photoshop by any chance? 
If you don't mind I took the liberty of messing with it a bit in photoshop.





​


----------



## invisible (Dec 23, 2008)

DReali said:


> If you don't mind I took the liberty of messing with it a bit in photoshop.


I don't mind it at all. In fact, I love what you did there. Do you mind if I email you the RAW file for you to create a hi-res jpg with your own port-processing "recipe"?


----------



## DReali (Dec 23, 2008)

No problem, however I was working of what you had posted so I'm not sure I'll be able to achieve the same effect with the RAW file. I you like I can send you the PSD file via e-mail so you can see how I did it.

EDIT: If you send me A high-res jpg or psd of the version you posted I'll redo the edit on the larger photo for you, no need t mess with the RAW file in that case. I'll send you the photoshop file so you ca see what I did.


----------



## invisible (Dec 23, 2008)

OK ladies and gentlemen, DReali was kind enough to do even more Photoshop magic and came up with this version of the bike:



Thanks again, man!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Dec 24, 2008)

That one is even more amazing...the contrast is so much better!!


----------



## dwol (Dec 27, 2008)

That photo looks really good! Nice work on the photoshop editing and cool picture to begin with too. . .


----------



## invisible (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, hats off once again to DReali for his post-processing work. Just noticed his signature says he's colourblind, which makes his work even more impressive.


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice series.


----------



## invisible (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks much, SpaceNut. Looking forward to seeing more of your photo experiments with Clark Kent (it's been a while, no?).


----------



## MissMia (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice series invisible! The last edit on the bike is great.


----------



## pez (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome images- makes me want to go there. :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks very much, MissMia and Pez. If you happen to be in Mexico City, the place is worth the ridicuous 3-hour drive. I know I'll try to go yet again in the future


----------

